

Meet the car that runs on air - gagan2020
http://holykaw.alltop.com/meet-the-car-that-runs-on-air

======
Wingman4l7
Actual article that the blogspam links to:

[http://www.theatlanticcities.com/commute/2012/08/forget-
elec...](http://www.theatlanticcities.com/commute/2012/08/forget-electric-
cars-one-runs-compressed-air/2967/)

------
Wingman4l7
Looks like an update on the continuing development of Tata Motors to try and
build a car using an engine made by MDI; I saw articles on this several years
ago.

For a solid overview: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compressed_air_car>

